# ImmiAccount



## LUCIFER (Apr 19, 2017)

I lodged my visa about a week ago and registered an ImmiAccount today. Tried to import my application but couldn't . The system kept saying there isn't any data related to information I've entered . I've checked 10-15 times and they're all correct. Pls help me out .


----------



## MaryMar (Sep 2, 2013)

Hello Lucifer did you submit your visa by paper or online?

We submitted ours by paper then opened immiAccount after, we were not able to view anything to do with the paper submitted visa application.


----------

